# Stoeger Inertia System?????



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone own a Stoeger autoloader? Wondering if it has the same inertia system that is in the Benelli? If anyone owns one let me know what they are like.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

The new model 2000 says it uses the Benelli ID system. I was actually wondering about this as well. Looks like it us under $500 for one.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It is rather inexpensive and for the Benelli reloading system it sounds like a steal. I'd like to hold one, but Scheel's in Bismarck doesn't carry that model.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Remmi,

Yes it uses the Benelli inertia system. It comes with 5 chokes and is chambered for 2 3/4" to 3" It is pretty light which I like. I havent had a problem with it yet.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Where can I go to pick one up and shoulder it?


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I bought mine at Scheels. Checkout any Benelli dealers to see if they have one in stock.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

according to their site its the only other gun that has the license to the inertia action, but at a more economical price..... im thinking about picking one up this year before duck season... MSRP of $420.00, where can i sign up to try this gun? i held one at a local gun shop but it was used so anything that i found wrong with it could be one of the reason it was in the 'used' section. I should head up there and see if they got new, if not ill have a friend of mine with an FFL license order me one but i wont have before duck season then 

lata, 2d


----------

